# seizures in a 12.5 year old



## mwadle001 (Mar 10, 2010)

I have rarely posted but wanted to know if others had experienced anything like what we and our 12.5 year old, Katie have. Katie had one seizure less than a minute in August. Then on Sunday of last week had a longer one, about two minutes. She lost bladder function. We ended up taking her to the neurologist who did an MRI and LP, concerned for likely cancer..... nothing. She thinks Katie has just developed a seizure disorder. We are happy that nothing bad was found, but I am just mystified as to the late onset without obvious cause. Did not know if this were common.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear your Katie has developed a seizure disorder. My boy was having seizures when I got him from a rescue almost 6 years ago so he was a dog younger than 12. I don't have any advice except has her diet changed? Did you change food? I discovered Helo's seizures were caused by something in the food I was giving him and when I stopped that food, his seizures stopped. This was 3 years ago and I am so very thankful it was such a simple fix. I realize most seizures are not caused by food but I just thought I'd ask in case you had started giving her something different. Good luck!! I hope she has no more seizures!! It's wonderful she is 12.5 year old! Do you have a picture of her?


----------



## mwadle001 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you for your suggestion. We did change her food last year to Fromm Reduced activity for seniors from From the lamb and lentil. Maybe there is something to that. I have a lot of pictures of her but I don't know how to post one on the forum.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*How to post picture*

Type your post and arrow down to Manage Attachments.
Click on that, go to Desktop or wherever your pic is stored, select it, click on upload button and then click on submit reply in your post, picture should appear.

There is a Seizure 101 section on here, that might be of help. So sorry to read about your girl's seizure!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...es/108429-seizures-101-basic-information.html


----------

